# It was legal ?



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

watched some guys dressed in white go out on the ice at Yankton and surrond the geese and start shooting they did this while at least 30 car loads of people watched from the dam way to go hunters??? You helped teach a bunch of women and children about hunting?


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds to me like some hunters got smart and used the sneak attack!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep it was legal. We called the DNR to check and they said it was perfectly legal. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been watching this thread because these types often get out of hand. Hopefully the people watching had enough brains to understand that the continental population is so high that it is endangering itself of a collapse. Habitat is being pushed beyond it's carrying capacity and if it goes to far an entire summer of reproduction could be lost.

From a biological/ecological standpoint these guys are doing the resource a service. The control of the snow goose population needs to be looked at that way. If you want to make it a sporting hunt there is nothing wrong with that. If you want to kill hundreds any legal way you can there is nothing wrong with that at this time. If some one jumps a roost area in the spring those who hunt sportingly should realize that they are providing the original purpose of the spring hunt. This is a time we should all be more acceptable of other hunting techniques.

As an example I worked with people studying sandhill cranes. With a federal collection permit I killed dozens, perhaps over 100 with full metal jacket bullets from a heavy barrel 222. I did it as strictly business not sport. To do it any other way would have been a disservice to the taxpayer in that it would have taken ten times as long and perhaps been impossible. I had to watch them feed for at least two hours before shooting them to study diet/habitat use, and migratory energetics. Some management techniques likewise have to leave the idea of sporting to another time.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> This is a time we should all be more acceptable of other hunting techniques.


Doggone it....You are turning into a marshmellow!!!!! oke:

Have a good one Plainsman!!!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

This is to funny.. you are worried about anybody from Yankton SD not being familiar with hunting. :lol: :lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Doggone it....You are turning into a marshmellow!!!!!


   It must be old age and testosterone depletion. It still hasn't dropped far enough to turn me liberal though.


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

I dont think doing that in front of all those people helps hunting. Weather that is an effective way to reduce the population or just makes them all wild is for another discusion


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

my buddies were watching this as it went down. sounds like there was a ton of ****** off people. ive seen the pictures from that afternoon; simply amazing how many birds showed up in such little time.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone know how many they ending up getting??????


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

that is a good example why i wait a couple weeks after the tards are done doing things like that. seems like the tards are out the first couple weeks they show up and they slowly vanish and diehards are only left. good luck everyone stay safe and legal


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i left after they shot a few times and i had only seen that they got 2. i tell ya what, that ice is not very good ice, especailly where one guy was waaay at the south end of the lake...there is alot of current there, and always shifting. it is tottally legal, i talked to the game warden for yankton county, and he said he couldnt find anything illegal about it. but....in another sense, there was a bunch of people there, enjoying watching the geese...i guess i was just ****** because i wasnt out there.


----------



## Maz (Feb 24, 2009)

Some of you seem to think we live in NY or Washington DC. Many people were probably watching this "sneak" wishing they had thought of it. My wife doesn't hunt, but I guarantee you that if she saw someone trying to pull this stunt she would stop to watch-just so she could tell me about it. We've all had spectators on various hunts. Big flippin deal.

Let's focus on what matters right now: shooting some snows in ND!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> i wait a couple weeks after the tards are done


On the other hand many kids who can't afford decoys may go out and hunt like this just to kill a couple of birds. Not everyone hunts the way I do, but that doesn't make them what you call "tards". There could be a half dozen reasons some people hunt this way. We need population control and it makes no difference how we accomplish that as long as it's legal. Hat's off to the guys who think more of the habitat than their sport. It's more important to get the job done than feed our ego.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Find me one hunter who is participating in the spring conservation season with more care for the habitat than the sporting aspect of the hunt..


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Find me one hunter who is participating in the spring conservation season with more care for the habitat than the sporting aspect of the hunt..


 :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

this link contains pictures of the "flock" of birds that got jumped.

http://fowlu.com/index.php?option=com_f ... 2&catid=10


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

That's insane


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> Find me one hunter who is participating in the spring conservation season with more care for the habitat than the sporting aspect of the hunt..


That ruined my day. I sure hope it isn't that bad. After all, it's the future. Protect the habitat now and hunt for years, don't protect it and the population crashes and hunting goes to pot. Nature will take care of itself, but that could be a 30 year cycle before hunting for snows gets this good again.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I want to see new pictures of the Tundra.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

the professor said:


> this link contains pictures of the "flock" of birds that got jumped.
> 
> http://fowlu.com/index.php?option=com_f ... 2&catid=10


Glad they got two birds out of all those. They sure did their part to help the tundra!!! 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

After looking at the pics on the other forum, the truly sad thing is that was a once in a lifetime experience to watch.

I really question the logic/sportsmanship and true respect the guys that jumped this flock have for snow geese.
I love to shoot snows more than the next guy but sometimes I think its just better to sit back and take in the show. 
I would have paid alot of money to be on the side of the road just watching that unfold.

Plainsman,
I highly doubt the guy who watches something like this happen and thinks lets "sneak em" is thinking of the best interest of the bird and its habitat. 
Instead they are the ones who are consumed with with the kill, kill, kill, mentality.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

KILL THEM SOB'S ANY WAY LEGALLY POSSIBLE...BOTTOM LINE


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for further proving my point kd.. :wink:


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> I love to shoot snows more than the next guy but sometimes I think its just better to sit back and take in the show.


I agree 100% that is one of the things that I love about hunting snows. Of course killing birds is great but just seeing 100's of thousands of birds is incredible. You can't do that hunting ducks and canada's


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am all for killing snows but ...... You have to know your audience. As hunters we have a duty to bring a good light upon the sport. That was not the way to do it.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, yeah,legal beagle, I dont give a rip, and this kill as many as you can attitude is gonna get all our nuts caught up in a ringer one day. Just wait and see, it will be posted on some animal lovers website and it will caption all hunters not just the group of clowns who had to go out after them. :******: :******: :******: Sad is all I can say. Legal or not, to see that would be something unreal. To jump that is idiotic first, because the birds are not stupid, second to go out and attempt it after you have 50 trucks already sitting and watching it. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: I have seen a migration moment like it before but I dont think it was anywhere close to that many birds on the ground. There is my 50 cents for the day....


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

"V"1 said:


> I am all for killing snows but ...... You have to know your audience. As hunters we have a duty to bring a good light upon the sport. That was not the way to do it.


Well put - the biggest injustice is that they walked by 30 car loads of their "brotheren" to make this jump. It shows a lack of courteousy towards the fellow hunter... IMO, that's the big no no of this story...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Personally I think I could have sneaked right into the middle of them. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman,
> I highly doubt the guy who watches something like this happen and thinks lets "sneak em" is thinking of the best interest of the bird and its habitat.
> Instead they are the ones who are consumed with with the kill, kill, kill, mentality.


With only two birds it wasn't worth disturbing them or the people. I'm afraid your right. I would like to see a ton of them shot, but ------- with people already enjoying the sight it was thoughtless. Then to only get two is evidence they had no idea what they were doing anyway. I think I give up on defending these guys.  I think I got a little sucked in because of the attitude that generally prevails in these types of threads, and was to fast to defend.

Leo, if the ice was that thin maybe you could have snorkeled right in under them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Leo, if the ice was that thin maybe you could have snorkeled right in under them.


Yup and then I could of pulled them under one at a time like the Indians use to do. I think the only think I remember from history class in elementary school was a picture of an Indian with a basket over his head in a river pulling a duck under.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Leo, if the ice was that thin maybe you could have snorkeled right in under them.
> ...


That may be the same picture I seen that sparked that comment. It was of the Mandan Indians. Women were dumping pumpkins in upriver on the Missouri, and the men had holes cut in pumpkins. They had them on their head and were wading into groups of divers. They had leather thongs around their knees that they tied birds to. Women were also downstream gathering up the pumpkins so they didn't lose them.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you imagine being under that many birds butts... gross the thought, but it would be something to see someone try it....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...


Was it a pencily type sketch? You would remember the thongs. hahaha


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, I think it was pencil or ink. The thongs were leather too.


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds like you just don't like hunting
wow duh it was legal haha :withstupid:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I imagine you who are complaining had your fathers holding your hands on your first hunts. Well maybe these boys dads don't hunt or they most likely don't have dads. Let them learn any way they can. If it bothers you get out of your car and go give them the money to hunt the way you want them to. :x


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

dblkluk said:


> Instead they are the ones who are consumed with with the kill, kill, kill, mentality.


If you don't want to KILL something when you are HUNTING why don't you take up hiking or bird watching all you need is a pair of tennis shoes and a set of binoculars. This way you wont need all of the other gear that is needed to go hunt or kill as you refer. Is it a kill,kill,kill mentality if you hunt for a week and shoot your limit everyday? I guess I do not see this as kill, kill, kill when they got 2 geese. Probably shouldn't have done it in front of that many people but, if you go hunting and don't have the mentality of killing the animal you are hunting stay home and watch animal planet and let someone else do the hunting or killing as you call it.


----------

